# A Plan



## GTR_wannabe (Jun 19, 2005)

I have found an R32 GTR which I would like to buy (it's pretty much an un-modified car).

I am having issues with finding insurance at the right price, which is somewhat of a surprise. I'm 38, I've have been driving for 20 years, no penalty points or convictions ever, no claims ever, and I have a garage for the proposed car, etc.

I've been quoted £995 by A plan, for a limited mileage policy (6000 miles)which I think is way too much.
They said it was because I currently drive a VW Transporter! I told them that I have previously owned and driven numerous cars including an Audi Quattro Turbo, Subaru Legacy Turbo, Porsche 911E, Escort RS 2000, Lotus Cortina, and I have a Chevette HS in the garage at present (but sadly not running).

If they judge someone's driving ability by what they currently drive, then I'm afraid A plan won't be getting my business. If I am being penalised by my current everyday mode of transport, and not being given due credit for my absolutely clean driving record then something is very wrong here.

I'm waiting for A plan to come back to me with a more competitive price, before I take the plunge and buy the R32 GTR.

I have contacted The Insurance Factory for a quote, but they can't get me a price until next week.

I've read with interest various comments on here about Adrian Flux, and I just hope that I am not forced to go to them!!!

Nigel

P.S. I noticed that there is already a GTR WANNABE on this forum, and so I better change my handle!!


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

*Try these!*

Hi, I just took out a policy with Osbourne & sons, im the same age as you, same driving record and the price was 655 quid on a 33GTR with all mods declared :smokin: 
0845 330 6001
They even knocked off 10% for previously owning 2 impreza's.


----------



## GTR_wannabe (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give them a shout tomorrow.

That's the sort of price I am expecting to pay, and like you, I think we've bloody well earned it.

Nigel


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

GTR_wannabe said:


> Thanks, I'll give them a shout tomorrow.
> 
> That's the sort of price I am expecting to pay, and like you, I think we've bloody well earned it.
> 
> Nigel


To bloody right, good luck


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

I switched to A-Plan recently and they were particularly keen on the fact that I'd already had the car a couple of years. Maybe that's their 'collateral'.
Mind you, if anyone said £995 to me I'd bite their arm off  

Ken


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I've changed my profile name from GTR_wannabe to GTR_Cymru

There was already a GTR WANNABE who had seniority over me on this forum, and thought it was the decent thing to do!

Anyway I may not be a GTR wannabe for much longer!!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I've just had a quote from AON (01384 552650) £677.40 (agreed value, limited to 5000 miles, 2nd car future classic policy).

Looks like I'll be getting the R32 GTR pretty soon!!


----------



## NigeT (Aug 17, 2004)

Pretty much a lottery with insurance these days, I was with Liverpool Victoria, and for my first year of insurance it was £930. I have had some decent motors in the past, but they seem to want a year of owning the car under your belt before offering decent prices(or so I thought!!)

This years renewal came and they wanted over £1200  Due to skylines being re-assed by the underwriters.

I'm no young monkey by any means 35, clean licence full NCB and been driving for nearly 17 years.....
A-Plan gave me the best quote by far £895, and no one else came close, and I did ring EVERYONE the board recommended.
Mind you there is no restrictions on miles, and they did say it would have made a big difference to the price if I did that. Can't do it though, need to drive as much as poss...  
Good luck with it
Cheers

Nige.


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

hi, i'm 26 with no no claims and got insurance for £1400 through keith michaels tel- 0208 6427868. this is with 18000 miles per annum and parked on street.

-A


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I've been with A Plan for several years, mods declared , ban declared , right off declared . Just not worth the risk on a high value car..............

They have changed me this year from Service Policies as I "presume" SP were not keen on insuring modded cars, and mine has a few, list runs to two pages. I was told it took a little time for them to negotiate an agreement with new underwriters for the "modded" brigade so depending on timing you could have caught them at the wrong time. 

Overall, I cannot say I've any complaints regarding their service.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

In these 'data driven' times I think your post code has a huge bearing on the quote too. For example, imagine 2 similar cars in roughly the same postcode area insured with the same underwriters. One goes missing and next year........

Ken


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i just got a quote from A-plan

oh my god. 

last year i paid SILLY money, to simply run the car of my dreams

this year, 26, fiance insured as well, fully comp, protected NCB, legal cover, windscreen etc, all mods declared, london postcode

£1088

absolutly chuffed!


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

Aon wouldnt insure me as i had a no fault claim outstanding from 2003 and they didnt like mods-alloys exhaust and tinted rear glass put them off
A plan did the buisness as i only wanted a second car policy low milage
they gave me fully comp mods declared 4000 miles per year for me 35 and my partner 30
we have always had high performance cars but i had no NCD to use on the policy
£800
others were telling me i had a stupidly cheap quote @£1200 which i thought was rediculus
i thought £800 was as cheap as i could get it im hoping next year to be nearer £600
i think my postcode may also not be so bad
it is a lottery








but worth the wait


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> i just got a quote from A-plan
> 
> oh my god.
> 
> ...


That quote is almost the same as mine this ear and was almost paying twice that last year? funny how owning the car for a year helps so much. Oh and I get free trackday cover with mine


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Kenan, go on about the free trackday cover.......you're with A-Plan?

Ken


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jabberwock said:


> Kenan, go on about the free trackday cover.......you're with A-Plan?
> 
> Ken


No not with A-Plan, sorry reading it now sounds like I am  Beet A-Plans quote by over £300


----------

